# Synarel and alcohol



## wright1 (Jan 4, 2008)

Hello  

I have done a search and can't find the answer to this question.

On my first cycle, I avoided alcohol all the way through treatment and I ended up with a BFN.

This time I start sniffing synarel on wednesday and have a hen weekend on this week. I just wondered if it is ok for me to have 1 or 2 glasses of wine whilst sniffing or if it is contra-indicated?

Thanks in advance
x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi,

You can have a couple of glasses if you wanted to. It isn't contra-indicated but you may feel more tired combining the two. Shoud be fine if you only have a coupe though 

Enjoy the hen weekend. All the best for treatment  
Maz x


----------

